

A programmer reviews Star Trek - alexkearns
http://www.webalon.com/blog/

======
messel
I enjoyed your take on Star Trek, even though I loved it I am much more able
to understand why my good friend Paul detested the film. I suppose I expected
little, and some of the characters were likable (Chekov, Scottie, Kirk wasn't
that bad). Give them some time, the original series only got cooking after we
appreciated the characters. Films are far too short for proper character dev
(especially of a large cast). I consider this film more of a new character
introduction (the villain was flat, the story limited), but it served it's
role as just that-> an intro.

